# Anyone have treehoppers



## Timor (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I just wanted to know if anyone keeps any treehoppers? If so how do you feed them? Also seeing as I am all the way in England if anyone knows a place where they live would anyone be willing to collect and send some over? I would off course pay for P&amp;P and something for catching some  

Thanks

Timor


----------



## psyconiko (Mar 17, 2011)

There is only 3 species of tree hoppers in Europe,but many different species from Amazonia..

I have a 1 hour documentary about them but it is in french language.

If we are talking about Membracidae I believe they say what they eat in that documentary,I will give it a check so I could tell you.Or maybe you speak french so I can send you the link to that doc.


----------



## Timor (Mar 17, 2011)

No French  Only English and Swedish  

I am aware of what they eat. It is phloem sap although wanted to know how people would feed them.

I mean these http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/orn/thorn_bug.htm

Sorry for not making myself that clear...

Thanks for the help

Timor


----------



## Ntsees (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't keep treehoppers but I have seen people keep them in a container with a small plant inside (tomato plant, etc.).


----------



## Timor (Mar 18, 2011)

OK. Is that what they get their phloem sap from then? Or is there another way they feed them and the tomato plant is just for it to be on?

Thanks

Timor


----------



## Ntsees (Mar 18, 2011)

Timor said:


> OK. Is that what they get their phloem sap from then? Or is there another way they feed them and the tomato plant is just for it to be on?


The tomato plant is just an example but you could use whatever plant you want (I'm talking about an entire plant that's growing in a pot). Hmm, I don't understand why you would say that "is there another way they feed them and the tomato plant is just for it to be on". You should know that all plants have phloem and so yes, the plant is what they will feed on (in addition to being something for them to be on too).


----------



## Timor (Mar 18, 2011)

I know that all plants have phloem inside them although I wasn't sure about how much they have. Like do some plants have more than others and was just curious if they feed on tomato plant or if there is not enough sap or something.

Thanks

Timor


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Timor said:


> I know that all plants have phloem inside them although I wasn't sure about how much they have. Like do some plants have more than others and was just curious if they feed on tomato plant or if there is not enough sap or something.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Timor


It should be able to support a few. But, if it starts wilting, replace it. Additional waterings also help regenerate 'sap'.


----------



## Timor (Mar 18, 2011)

OK. That's great. I have a swiss cheese plant in my room which is quite large. Would that work well or are there any species of plants which have more sap?

Thanks for the replies  Still found no one who could catch some for me  

Are there any other American insect forums I could check out?

Timor


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Timor said:


> OK. That's great. I have a swiss cheese plant in my room which is quite large. Would that work well or are there any species of plants which have more sap?
> 
> Thanks for the replies  Still found no one who could catch some for me
> 
> ...


Any plant that could cope to the juices being sucked out of it would work well. Although I have never seen them for sale, I've collected some in Texas... were cool, but that was a few years back.


----------



## Timor (Mar 18, 2011)

OK. Will have to see if anyone else on this forum can find some  

Thanks for the help

If anyone knows a good plant to use then please just write  

Timor


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 18, 2011)

I had bramble and mulberry around, so I fed them those. That worked well. They also liked a few weeds I planted in there. Can't remember what species though.


----------



## Timor (Mar 19, 2011)

OK. Thanks. I will try to find out what plants have the most phloem sap  

Did the bramble and mulberry ever die out? I mean due to the treehoppers.

Timor


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Timor said:


> OK. Thanks. I will try to find out what plants have the most phloem sap
> 
> Did the bramble and mulberry ever die out? I mean due to the treehoppers.
> 
> Timor


The bramble had a few stick insects on it, so it died in about a month.

The mulberry(s) I had planted in there lived pretty well, 1/10 died up but came up stronger next year. I used hedge-clippers to clip the top, so some went down and became stronger. Since here in so-cal has 'no' winter, I kept them outside.I had two groups: one bramble (and weeds) and one mulberry (and weeds).


----------



## Timor (Mar 19, 2011)

OK. Which one would you say survived best? Also do you know any other species of plants which have a large amount of phloem sap?


----------



## geckoboy3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Timor said:


> OK. Which one would you say survived best? Also do you know any other species of plants which have a large amount of phloem sap?


I assume most anything without a trunk will work, whatever you have on hand. I'd also avoid 'leafy' plants.


----------



## Timor (Mar 19, 2011)

OK. What kind of plant is not 'leafy'?


----------



## nursemelody (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Sure do. One was in the office the other day!







Heck here are ALL my insect pictures:


----------



## Malti (Jul 6, 2011)

Timor did you ever get any?


----------



## Timor (Jul 7, 2011)

No I didn't  

Do you have any available? Or are you curious as you want them too?  

Timor


----------



## Malti (Jul 7, 2011)

last bit mate :lol:


----------



## Timor (Jul 8, 2011)

OK.


----------



## Malti (Jul 8, 2011)

Timor said:


> OK.


do you like stick insects? might be able to offer you some if the eggs I received hatch and survive, if its any consolation


----------



## Timor (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the offer but I'm fine.

Timor


----------

